# 322 Hudson



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up this old bear for $50 bucks. It does run, smokes like crazy, and has head-light..The only bad thing is 1 missing tender step, but I have another tender with all 4 steps that I'll be replacing the bad one with.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Sure does smoke.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Sure does smoke.


I haven't taken it apart yet but it appears to be original.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Smokin' flyernut! Can't believe the price. Nice score. It sure is worth $50 for sure. Looks like you and mopac got the corner on bargains. 

Kenny


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Gotta love those Hudsons. Good score on that one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree on the love of Hudsons. Great buy flyernut. I think I would renumber the cab and
leave the original paint. It looks like an old work horse.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got it all apart right now, it has the old style springs.It runs ok but I'll make it run even better.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am sure you will.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> I am sure you will.


It's a screamer now!!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You got a deal on that one. Good job.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

nice score smokes nice.


----------

